# xorg-x11-7.0 und i810 -> direct rendering macht mich fertig

## Moartel

Ich habe heute das Upgrade auf Xorg 7.0 gewagt. Wegen der Probleme die es mit 7.1 geben soll, habe ich sicherheitshalber folgende Pakete in package.mask gesteckt:

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0

>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1

Bis zu dem Upgrade ging direct rendering bei mir wunderbar. Einfach im Kernel angestellt, den i915-Treiber ausgewählt und gut is. 

Leider hat sich das jetzt schlagartig geändert. In der Xorg.0.log steht zwar egal was ich mache immer noch direct rendering enabled, aber glxinfo | grep dir gibt mir folgendes:

libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.

libGL error: InitDriver failed

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

Nach der Lektüre einiger Threads hier im Forum habe ich folgedes probiert, in verschiedenen Kombinationen:

- drm im Kernel modularisiert und x11-drm isntalliert (mit entsprechendem USE-Flag)

- 2.6.17-rc5 probiert, weil mit 2.6.17 angeblich ein Xorg 7.0 verträgliches drm geliefert wird

- xorg.conf ein wenig geändert, wie im wiki beschrieben

Ergebnis immer das gleiche. Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Weg gefunden das ganze zum laufen zu bringen.

Hier noch ein paar andere Informationen:

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1_rc4-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-ck11 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-ck11 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1133MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/home/pkg"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm avi bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cli crypt cups divx4linux dri dts dvd encode ffmpeg flac foomaticdb ftp gif hal i8x0 imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde libwww mad mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl svga symlink tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb video_cards_i810 vorbis win32codecs xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "synaptics"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option  "Protocol"      "event"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents"

        Option  "Device"        "/dev/input/event1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "NoAccel"    "false"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"        "true"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        Option     "PageFlip"   "True"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        VideoRam        16384

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x680"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x680"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x680"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x680"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x680"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x680"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log (Leerzeile bedeutet, dass ich hier ein wenig gekürzt habe)

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-ck10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux moartl 2.6.16-ck11 #2 PREEMPT Tue Jun 6 01:23:40 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 June 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun  6 01:31:35 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/local/share/fonts"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 1025,1024 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3577 card 1025,1024 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3577 card 1025,1024 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1025,1024 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1025,1024 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1025,1024 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 1025,1024 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1025,1024 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 1025,1024 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1217,6972 card 9401,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xa0100000 - 0xa01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (1:9:0), (1,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0180 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 4, Mem @ 0x98000000/27, 0x90100000/19

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 0, Mem @ 0x88000000/27, 0x80100000/19

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.4.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset i830M found

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) I810(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 565

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) I810(0): Option "NoAccel" "false"

(**) I810(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(**) I810(0): Option "PageFlip" "True"

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8000 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Almador Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Almador Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 830M

(--) I810(0): Chipset: "i830"

(--) I810(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x98000000

(--) I810(0): IO registers at addr 0x90100000

(II) I810(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) I810(0): detected 8060 kB stolen memory.

(II) I810(0): Kernel reported 50176 total, 1 used

(II) I810(0): Checking Available AGP Memory: 200700 kB available (total 200704 kB, used 4 kB)

(II) I810(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) I810(0): Will attempt to tell the BIOS that there is 12288 kB VideoRAM

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f11 not supported.

(II) I810(0): Before: SWF1 is 0x00000108

(II) I810(0): After: SWF1 is 0x00000108

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8000 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Almador Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Almador Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): BIOS now sees 8000 kB VideoRAM

(--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 8060 kByte

(**) I810(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kByte

(==) I810(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e

(**) I810(0): page flipping enabled

(==) I810(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) I810(0): BIOS Build: 2483

(==) I810(0): Device Presence: disabled.

(==) I810(0): Display Info: enabled.

(II) I810(0): Broken BIOSes cause the system to hang here.

         If you encounter this problem please add 

       Option "DisplayInfo" "FALSE"

         to the Device section of your XF86Config file.

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT: attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (0,0)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,0)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: DFP (digital flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,0)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: LFP (local flat panel): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT2 (second CRT): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,0)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV2 (second TV): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,0)

(II) I810(0): Size of device LFP (local flat panel) is 1024 x 768

(II) I810(0): Currently active displays on Pipe A:

(II) I810(0):    LFP (local flat panel)

(II) I810(0): Lowest common panel size for pipe A is 1024 x 768

(II) I810(0): No active displays on Pipe B.

(==) I810(0): Display is using Pipe A

(--) I810(0): Maximum frambuffer space: 16216 kByte

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE PanelID read successfully

(II) I810(0): PanelID returned panel resolution : 1024x768

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe A.

   No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.

(--) I810(0): Maximum space available for video modes: 8000 kByte

   

(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 43.89-48.51 kHz

(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x680" (no mode of this name)

(--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) I810(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

(==) I810(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) I810(0): VBE Restore workaround: enabled.

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(II) I810: Failed to load module "dri" (already loaded, 0)

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8000 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Almador Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Almador Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Before: SWF1 is 0x00000108

(II) I810(0): After: SWF1 is 0x00000108

(II) I810(0): Allocated 128 kB for the ring buffer at 0x0

(II) I810(0): Allocating at least 768 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) I810(0): Initial framebuffer allocation size: 3072 kByte

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for HW cursor at 0x7fff000 (0x0d10c000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 16 kB for HW (ARGB) cursor at 0x7ffb000 (0x0d160000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for Overlay registers at 0x7ffa000 (0x0d164000).

(II) I810(0): Allocated 64 kB for the scratch buffer at 0x7fea000

[b]drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0[/b]
```

(II) I810(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver

(II) I810(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) I810(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) I810(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xc0148000

(II) I810(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xc0148000 to 0xa7fca000

(II) I810(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x98080000

(II) I810(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) I810(0): Allocated 1536 kB for the back buffer at 0x7c00000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 1536 kB for the depth buffer at 0x7a00000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 32 kB for the logical context at 0x79f8000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 9600 kB for textures at 0x380000

(II) I810(0): Updated framebuffer allocation size from 3072 to 3080 kByte

(II) I810(0): Updated pixmap cache from 768 scanlines to 772 scanlines

(EE) I810(0): Failed to re-allocate framebuffer

(II) I810(0): 0x81cfd0c: Memory at offset 0x00080000, size 0 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81d05b0: Memory at offset 0x07fff000, size 4 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81d0978: Memory at offset 0x07ffb000, size 16 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81cbb1c: Memory at offset 0x00000000, size 128 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81cfd4c: Memory at offset 0x07fea000, size 64 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81d09a0: Memory at offset 0x07ffa000, size 4 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81cfd9c: Memory at offset 0x07c00000, size 1536 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81cfdbc: Memory at offset 0x07a00000, size 1536 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81cfdfc: Memory at offset 0x079f8000, size 32 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81cfddc: Memory at offset 0x00380000, size 9600 kBytes

(II) I810(0): Activating tiled memory for the FRONT buffer

(II) I810(0): Activating tiled memory for the back buffer.

(II) I810(0): Activating tiled memory for the depth buffer.

(II) I810(0): [drm] Registers = 0x90100000

(II) I810(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0x9fc00000

(II) I810(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0x9fa00000

(II) I810(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x98000000

(II) I810(0): [drm] textures = 0x98380000

(II) I810(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) I810(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 9830400

(II) I810(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) I810(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed.

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x007df000 (pgoffset 2015)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x07fff000 (pgoffset 32767)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x07ffb000 (pgoffset 32763)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x07fea000 (pgoffset 32746)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x07ffa000 (pgoffset 32762)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x07c00000 (pgoffset 31744)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x07a00000 (pgoffset 31232)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x079f8000 (pgoffset 31224)

(II) I810(0): Before: SWF1 is 0x00001108

(II) I810(0): After: SWF1 is 0x00001108

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is enabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is disabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): Enabling plane A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is now enabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is now disabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): PIPEACONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): PIPEBCONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): Mode bandwidth is 47 Mpixel/s

(II) I810(0): maxBandwidth is 640 Mbyte/s, pipe bandwidths are 126 Mbyte/s, 0 Mbyte/s

(II) I810(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		24 128x128 slots

		6 256x256 slots

(==) I810(0): Backing store disabled

(==) I810(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) I810(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) I810(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) I810(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) I810(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.4 (1404)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Touchpad: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

[/code]

Oha, ich seh grad, dass da ein paar interessante Fehler drin sind, mit denen ich aber nichts anfangen kann. Habe sie mal fett markiert.

----------

## franzf

Hier hat es so geklappt:

```
[make menuconfig]

+ Device Drivers

+-- Character Devices

      --- /dev/agpgart

      <*> Inter 440LX/...

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree ...)   

             [ ] Hier ALLES RAUS!!!

      < u.s.w. >
```

Also beides feste rein, und für Direct Rendering Manager KEINE (!) Module nehmen.

Kernel bauen, x11-drm emergen, neu booten und es sollte klappen.

(so wars bei mir, danke Hephaistos  :Smile: )

Leider hab ich in der summen Annahme eines in sich stabilen xorg den 7.1 emerged. Und das direct rendering is wieder weg  :Sad: 

Naja, schreib doch wenns so geklappt hat  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## _hephaistos_

@franzf: beim 7.1er xorg darfst du nicht mehr x11-drm verwenden (out-to-date) sondern da muss wieder das i915 kernelmodule her - dann gehts wieder  :Wink:  [version mismatch usw...]

cheers

----------

## franzf

^^ hehe, so trifft man sich wieder  :Smile: 

Na dann, werd ich doch gleich mal testen  :Wink: 

----------

## Moartel

Danke erstmal für die ausführliche Hilfe. Ihr habt mir eine schöne Stunde mit testen beschert   :Very Happy:  .

Leider ist drm nicht zur Kapitulation und bedingungsloser Unterwerfung zu bewegen. Interessanterweise lädt er nicht mal das drm-Modul von x11-drm und mittlerweile steht in der Xorg.0.log Direct rendering: FAILED. 

Hat evtl. jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte? 

Werde jetzt erstmal ein paar Packages mit meinem aktuellen X schnüren und dann 7.1 testen. Evtl. funktioniert ja da die altbewährte Methode wieder...

*update*

Ich habe jetzt Xorg 7.1 installiert und tatsächlich sagt mir glxinfo | grep dir jetzt wieder

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

und sogar glxgears läuft mit annehmbarer Geschwindigkeit (der Rechnet ist halt alt). Leider sagt mir aber glxinfo | grep dir auch

```

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

```

Die Meldung kommt auch beim Start von glxgears. Vielleicht weiß jemand hier was das bedeutet und wie ich das wieder loswerden kann. Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank!!   :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Xorg 7.1 und Kernel 2.6.16?

siehe hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468064-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Vielleicht hilft der siebzehner Vanilla, aber dafuer gibts noch kein VesaFB-TNG Patch. Ach was solls, irgendwer muss ja testen  :Wink: 

Ach ja, durch diesen Misstand liegen geschaetze 20% der OpenGL-Performance brach, ich wuerde mich also drum kuemmern.

<edit /> 2.6.17 hilft auch nichts  :Sad: 

----------

## hoschi

Das Problem gibts scheinbar mit so ziemlich jedem Open-Source Treiber.

Da hat wohl jemand bei Xorg ziemlich gepennt...

----------

## Gibheer

da ist irgendwie dein BIOS von der GraKa kaputt, wenn ich die logs richtig interpretiere

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
> 
> (WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f11 not supported.
> 
> (WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
> ...

 

war das vorher schon?

----------

## Moartel

Ich habe mal ein wenig rumprobiert. Mit dem 2.6.17er hat erst mal gar kein direct rendering mehr funktioniert. Dann ist mir in der Xorg.0.log aufgefallen, dass das Build-System aufgeführt ist, also ein 2.6.16er System. Habe dann xorg-server mit 2.6.17er Sources neu kompiliert und siehe da: es ging. Interessanterweise funktioniert der mit 2.6.17 kompilierte server auch mit 2.6.16. Den Fehler bin ich aber trotzdem nicht los geworden und die Performance ist exakt die gleiche. 

Gibt es mittlerweile eine funktionierende Lösung für dieses Problem? Haben ja anscheinend ziemlich viele  :Sad:  .

----------

## _hephaistos_

probier mal das neue x11-drm paket aus, das seit heute im portage is...

cheers

----------

## Moartel

Hab das schon gemacht, hat aber leider auch nicht funktioniert   :Sad:   .

----------

## kurt

hallo,

hast du die richtigen abhängikeiten installier?

für xorg-server-1.0*

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0* ~x86

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0* ~x86

=media-libs/mesa-6.4* ~x86

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4* ~x86

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4* ~x86

<x11-base/x11-drm-20060608* ~x86 oder module im kernel
```

für xorg-server-1.1*

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1* ~x86

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1* ~x86

=media-libs/mesa-6.5* ~x86

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5* ~x86

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6* ~x86

=x11-base/x11-drm-20060608* ~x86
```

eventuel gibt es noch weitere abhängikeiten die mir aber nicht bekannt sind.

gruss

kurt

----------

## Moartel

Ja, habe ich. Sonst würde sich xorg-server gar nicht emergen lassen.

----------

## Moartel

So, ich habe nicht mehr damit gerechnet, aber nach einem neuen Anlauf mit Xorg 7.0 läuft bei mir jetzt direct rendering mit Kernel-Unterstützung, ohne x11-drm-Module. 

Dafür weigert sich jetzt vlc jetzt mir ein Gui zu präsentieren, und das ganze ohne Fehlermeldung. Naja, werde ich wohl noch hinbringen. Aber evtl. ist das ein bekanntes Problem und jemand hat schon eine Lösung gefunden? Rekompiliert hab ich ihn schon, revdep-rebuild gibt keine Probleme mehr aus. 

Allerdings habe ich nur 270 Frames in glxgears, das war in X6.8.2 gut doppelt so hoch. Weiß jemand wie man das noch ein wenig tunen kann? 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass das ganze endlich wieder geht. Danke an die, die mich hier nicht total hängen gelassen haben   :Smile:   .

----------

